# Just when you thought you seen it all



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Our local Wal MArt has a stock of L & G tractors aswell as other assorted outside power equipment that looks like its 10 years old that is new but severely weather beaten. They had this stuff all maked down, and still could not sell it. The hoods on the red Murrys or are they MTD's are pink, and the Stanley tractors are a faded spotty yellow and rust color. Now they have their outdoor power equipment sales associate outside with cans of spray paint repainting these items in anticipation of the upcoming grass cutting season. They are using those 99 cent cans of Wal Mart brand spray paint, and actually suceeded in making lawn tractors that looked pityfull before look even worse.......Body and fender repair techs these guys are not. I figure some day I just may find them all in their dumpster if I wait long enough, or be able to buy a nice 20 or 25 hp B & S enigne for a dirt cheap price and turn the rest of the tractor into some other project.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: I cant help myself that about the funniest thing i have heard.:lmao: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I would tell them they need to discount them even further after their "restoration experts" "restored" them.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

man, thats disgracefull. but at the end of the season, they really sell their crap for short money. They will mark their snowblowers down as much as 50% if they have extras in the spring...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Isn't that a shame. They should just reduce them and broom them.

Welcome back Chipmaker, hadn't heard from you in a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Gotta love Wally world!!! Store managers are by no means rocket scientists. They come up with some truly stupid ideas. My best friend delivers potato chips to them for Frito Lay and he tells me some stories that would make you just crack up laughing.

He went in one monday and the store manager would not allow him to pull his truck into the loading dock because they were due to have a regional manager in for a store review. He said to come back later in the day. My buddy goes out and does the rest of his route. His boss calls him up and starts chewing him out because the store manager decided that they needed the delivery ASAP as they were really low on chips about a hour after he left there. My buddy was about 1 1/2 hrs from the store now. He drive back there and the shelves are totally empty with a few bags of chips left there. The regional manager walks through the aisle and asked my buddy why hte shelves were so low and he told him the story. Needless to say, the store manager was livid at him, but it just goes to show you that these guys who run these places aren't nearly the brightest light on the Christmas Tree.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Wally world*

The biggest thing that they worry about is the social habits of thier employees. If they would spend more time on product selection and quality maybe I would shop there.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not critical of their quality. Their name brand stuff isn't bad and their food price are often very low (especially baby food!!). But for some stuff like dog food, etc. why not. Would I buy hand tools there??? Lawnmowers??? Hell no. But for most of their stuff, they are more than acceptable place to buy stuff. At least its usually cheap.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Dogs*

I think too much of my dogs to feed them just anything. We have been feeding Iams chunk for a couple of years. Dog food makes a difference,my three have great skin,no smell to them and an energy level that is incredable! With Iams I feed about half the volume of other brands,and have a lot less dog crap to clean.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Our local Walmarts carrys IAMS dog food. They also carry the cheaper Old Roy stuff that is basically junkfood for dogs. They love it, but they crap everywhere after they eat the stuff. Our beagle prefers Pedigree, won't touch IAMS. She is very picky. Unfortunately, she also love Zwieback cookies and with twin 9 month olds dropping those off the high chair, she has a steady diet of them. The boys find it kinda funny to see her catch them before they hit the floor. Just a fun game with the doggy is what they are thinking.

Not bad for two 9 month old little fellas. Leo was born premature (3lbs 1oz) as was Cole (2lbs, 11oz). Took them for RSV shots Tuesday and Leo weighed in at 21lbs 11oz and Cole weighed in at a hefty 22lbs 14oz.

Taking after their dad is my guess.

MY guess is I have the start of a great offensive line going here.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

My dogs health problems went away after we stopped feeding old Roy dog food. She always had chronic ear problems and all the dogs would typically smell like a wet dog even though they were not wet. Turned out to be the dog food. Even piles of dog droppings owuld lay in the yard and get like petrified logs, and never go away, and they used to be hugfe piles. Now we feed a good brand of food to all 6 of the fur babies, and guess what, dogs droppings are much smaller and they don;t lay there and turn white and petrified.....they actually can digest more of the food and there is not as much useless byproducts that they can't digest properly. The smell of wt dog has virtuall dissapeared also. It was from the fats and some type of acids thats used in the cheap foods. No more ear problems with the german shepherd either, and all of their skin problems vanished as well. 

Wal MArt is to me a place to drop by on the spur of the moment to pick up some odds and ends. Groceries we buy at the military commisary, can't beat their prices on food. So we usually buy odds and ends from time to time, but not anything of major value or that we would like to have last for awhile.


----------

